# Short Shifter



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I have had no luck finding a short shifter for my 05' SE-R... If you have one or know what manufacturer makes one it would be much appreciated... Oh, and am thinking of flashing my ECU if you can make any suggestions

Thanks

MODS to date

Magnaflow exhaust from the cat back

Stillen cross-drilled rotors with hawk pads

AEM CAI

Eibach springs and shocks

19x8.5 RO_JA R2-5 wheels with yokohama rubber

Stillen strut bar

grounding kit

pioneer AVIC-D3 with all the bells and whistles

OEM carbon fiber hood

pics soon to come

next mods will be the two I asked about above and already have a fly wheel and HD clutch on order


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Axxtion has a short throw shifter for the SE-R, was selling them on eBay. Works nice!

[email protected]


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx, took down their number and will give them a call on monday.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Just ordered the STS direct from AXXTION, will let you all know how it works, thanks again for the info


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Just put in the STS from AXXTION and I love it, flick of the finger and you are where you want to be. Thank you for the lead and thank you to AXXTION for making a quality product


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

You're welcome! Enjoy!


----------

